# GT 3000 uneven mower deck - Help!



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I was gifted this Craftsman GT 300o with a Kohler engine. Seems to run great. One thing I can't seem to get a handle on is how to get the mower deck level. One side is considerably higher than the other. The manual doesn't seem to help to much in this regard. One thing to confess: My yard has a steep grade, which I mow on the diagonal (see picture) in order to avoid a tip-over. (yes, I realize this is probably beyond craftsman's max recommended grade). I go both directions however, so the wear should be even. Not sure if the grade is somehow the culprit. (this is an old photo, my mowing direction is now from lower left of the photo to upper right, on the side-hill diagonal)

Please see video and picture. Any help is much appreciated!

-Mike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Eg4FaC4UC0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The lift links have adjustment nuts on each side, and the front measure from blade tip to the ground with the blade facing the side for (side to side) adjustment, and measure the blade tip to the ground facing forward for (front to back) adjustment. Just tighten the nuts to raise the deck, and loosen them to lower the deck. The front needs to be 1/8th to 1/2 inch lower than the rear I hope this helps..


----------

